# Age Group National Champs 2015



## seanthecyclist (1 Sep 2015)

Hi there, and help appreciated.

The BTF website is an absolute nightmare to use. I'm trying to find the dates for the 2016 Duathlon Age Group National Champs which I think are around March time judging by the 2015 champs (although 2014 champs appeared to be in October?). Surely there is a scheduled event? Does anyone know?

Thanks :0)


----------



## Ian A (11 Sep 2015)

Saw this today. Not sure if this is any help.


----------



## bathtub (20 Sep 2015)

British Triathlon National Duathlon Champs 3rd April 2016 http://www.windsorduathlon.com/
Triathlon England National Duathlon Champs 24th April 2016 http://www.trihard.co.uk/home (No 2016 info yet on website)


----------

